# Do you keep count?



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Just wondering if any of you folks keep count of the coyotes, bobcats and fox you take in a year? I'm sure some of you do keep count. 
It would be interesting to see how some of you have done in a year and even over the years you've been predator hunting.

Come on don't be shy, Let's hear it :wink: :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have an old military ammo box (those metal ones) that I painted in my rendition of Predator Snow camo. I stencil a paw print everytime I kill a fox or coyote. I started doing this last season. Currently I have 1 red paw (fox), two gray paws (female coyotes), and 1 brown paw (male). That is what I shot last season. I do not count coyotes that I called in and my partners shot, otherwise the box wouldn't mean as much to me. I take the box with everytime I hunt, and I keep my calls, ammo, and other gear I need (shotgun chokes, extra call reeds, radios, etc). I will get some pictures posted this week so you can see it and tell me what you think.

P.S. I also made my calling partner, Papapete, one. I am waiting for him to make me a custom call in return :wink:


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

my buddies dad traped 97 coyotes and fox, 2 winters ago he lives in the western part of the state.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Kevin.k, my falt. I should have mentioned it a little better in the post. Trapping is a different sport, I'm talking predator calling only.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

I keep count.. I'm at one right now hahahaha.. i havent been able to get out much, im at college right now.. and im on the football team so i dont get home much, but when i do first thing i do is go out hunting 'yotes.. the girlfriend dont like that much either.. lol..


----------



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

Ah, fingerz42 i'm only one behind you hahahaha. But i definately trying to increase those numbers.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

yeah, i keep count. i run traps, and every year the parks dept wants to know what and how many... i keep track of what is called in, what is trapped, which property they came off of, if i used a mouth call or what one i used... try to keep record of all i can. it may help in the future... definately does as far as which places i find the most animals and how many i find each year.

i enjoy checking my numbers every once in a while. i find that it gives me a chance to reflect on the hunts as well... memories...

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes I do, so you know I am green. When sombody says I lost count at X listen to what he has to say!!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Lost count at X? Why would you want to hear what they say if they can't count past 10? :lol:

cyc-coyote, my first 11 years of predator calling I never kept count of any predator I took, just a bunch of good memories. 
For 25 years after that I kept count because the club I was in. They kept a tally of everybodys animals year by year. They would hand out trophies, bowls, belt buckles, pins etc for certain animal counts taken.

For the last 7 years I have not kept count and have no idea how many I've killed. You are right, it is fun to keep track of what you have taken, something to look back on in the future.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Danny theres a message under the E-callers 25-30$ section inteded for u... we got some brain pickin..


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have an old military ammo box (those metal ones) that I painted in my rendition of Predator Snow camo. I stencil a paw print everytime I kill a fox or coyote. I started doing this last season. Currently I have 1 red paw (fox), two gray paws (female coyotes), and 1 brown paw (male). That is what I shot last season.

Here are the pictures of how I keep track.

[siteimg]5201[/siteimg]

[siteimg]5202[/siteimg]

[siteimg]5203[/siteimg]

[siteimg]5204[/siteimg]


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Fallguy I may adopt your way of keeping track! :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I only wish I would have put a coat of primer on first. I didn't and as you can see its chipping pretty bad. When it gets too old I will probably make a new one with a grassland pattern and start over.


----------



## RWH (Dec 21, 2005)

Keep count on them coyotes? I try to keep track of the brass. Have a large rotation but still makes me mad when I cycle the action right into the snow drift or heavier brush.


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

18 yotes so far this season, and I am just getting warmed up. Last year I called and shot over 30 yotes. My hunting partner did even better then me. I got a 243 now those way out buggers that think they are out of range are toast. Last year I was using a 222 and 350 yards was really pushing the cartridge to extremes. The longest this year is 456 yards lasered, the yote was facing me and I got him right in the brisket, pretty much gutted him with the 80gr bullet.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

adog, sounds like you guys do pretty good up there in the north country.


----------

